# How much did your 2 month old V weigh?



## ZachWozniak (Oct 25, 2010)

Just wondering what your V weighed when they were around 2 months old.


----------



## DarDog (Aug 15, 2010)

Our boy at 8 weeks was 10.4 lbs. He was the smallest boy of the litter. I think the girls were around the same weight as him.


----------



## SandraDee (Oct 19, 2010)

Just had him weighed on Monday and he was 4.7 kg


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm not sure about 8 weeks, but at 7 weeks he was 10.9 and at 9 weeks he was 13.2. He was the smallest boy.


----------

